# anyone have a manual for schaudt electroc EBL 225?



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

anyone have a manual for schaudt electroc EBL 225?


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Google there website and you'll find downloads for there products.

Very helpful and efficient people.


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi, If you email [email protected] who is technical support at the factory in Germany and I am sure he will email you back a download of the manual in English. We got the English version of the EBL100 last week from him.
Derek


----------

